# October Challenge - A Decorated Platter Post Images Here.



## nev (2 Oct 2012)

Hi everyone, 
to get us underway The Blister Challenge for October shall be A Decorated Platter, (a display piece).

Our Judge for October will be Richard (i think)

Must be New work for this Challenge

Can be any diameter. 

Does not need to be circular.

Any wood type ( Wood type and cost / value will not be taken into consideration ) as this challenge is all about design / shape / form / turning and finishing skills.

To be made from any wood type, (other materials can be _incorporated_ as long as it is turned on a wood turning lathe with wood turning tools.)

Colouring / textured / burning / piercing / carving / Multiple Segmented turning all allowed.

Entry does not need to be fit for purpose of holding foodstuffs, so no need for food safe finishes (if so desired).

Any entry's outside the rules and requirements will not be judged.

The Judges decision is final ( Any negative comments re judging must be via PM only and not on the open forum )

NO Critique or comments on any work until after the Judging and results.

Please state wood type if known, dimensions and a little about how you made it and what tools and finish you used ( this helps the judge )

Please post 3 images of your work
1 side profile
1 showing the item looking down ( general view )
1 highlighting any features you may be particularly proud of.
Image size please use image size 640 x 480 0.3 mp, same previous months

When your entry is ready please go to our new scoreboard http://ukwturningcomp.co.uk/
Log in to your account and mark yourself as ready by 10 pm on the 26th October after this time the scoreboard will be locked.

Entry’s to be uploaded from 10pm on 27th Oct. up until 10pm on the 29th Oct. after this time the thread will be locked for Judging.

Results hopefully posted by 31st October, any glaringly obvious mistakes in the rules please let me know 

nev

*Roundup*


----------



## nev (27 Oct 2012)

Thanks Chas  I was lost in Vigata :wink: 

One decorated platter, inspired by Mr. Fowerakers bowls and basically following his 'how to' here.

Made from home grown and harvested ash, about 8" diameter x about 1" tall. Turned using a bowl gouge, half round scraper and a spindle gouge for the bead around the edge. Sanded to 600 and the topside sprayed with a few light coats of Chestnut ebonising lacquer. Then my first go at Jo Sonjas iridescents, thinned with flow medium, applied by pastry brush and spun on the lathe @950 rpm to get the desired effect. edges stippled with a sponge then allowed to dry. Centre then turned and sanded to 600 and a coat or two of chestnut gloss spray lacquer over the top face. Underside just waxed.
Not really keen on the gloss black finish but we live and learn ( and it was the best of my three efforts for this month.)












Upside down so you can see the wood


----------



## henton49er (28 Oct 2012)

Here is my entry for the October Challenge – a decorated platter, called “Autumn Gold”.

My platter is made of ash and is 16” (410mm) in diameter. The platter is 1½” (40mm) high. The “dish” section of the platter is 10” (250mm) in diameter.

The blank was mounted on a faceplate ring and the outside turned with a 3½” (90mm) spigot for the chuck jaws. A ring ½” (12mm) wide was also incorporated as a foot. The outside was finished by power sanding from 120 to 600 grit, sealed with cellulose sealer and then denibbed with Nyweb. The outside was finished with Microcrystalline wax.
The platter was then reversed onto 4” (100mm) jaws and the rim turned. This was sanded from 120 to 600 grit and a wide band of crackle paint in gold and black applied. The inner and outer edges of the rim were then cut down by approximately 1/16” (2mm) , sanded and lines burned into the surface.

The inside of the platter was then turned. There is a slight undercut to the edge of the “dish” to give good definition to the inner edge of the rim. The centre was then sanded from 120 to 600 grit. The rim was masked off and spirit stain autumnal colours airbrushed to the centre running parallel to the grain (red, orange, yellow, rosewood and mahogany colours were used). Maple leaves were then stuck to the dried surface using double sided tape and their surrounds airbrushed using a brass coloured spirit stain. (The brass colour has come out very dark on the general photo; its true colour is that on the detail photo.) A dusting coat of the same brass stain was applied from a distance across the whole of the inside of the platter to provide some “sparkle” to the platter surface. After allowing 24 hours drying time the surface of the platter was gently rubbed with Nyweb and two coats of acrylic satin sanding sealer applied across platter surface and rim, with Nyweb again used between coats.

The platter was then reversed onto a jam chuck and the mounting spigot removed. The treatment of the area inside the foot ring was the same as the rest of the outside of the platter.

Tools used were ½” bowl gouges (finger nail and traditional grind), ¼” bowl gouge traditional grind, round nosed scraper, flat scraper, ¼” parting tool.


----------



## KimG (28 Oct 2012)

Material: Spalted Sycamore

Tools: ½ inch Bowl gouge, 3/8 spindle gouge, parting tool and scraper.

Coloured with Chestnut spirit stains, Green, Yellow and Orange, Chestnut finishing Oil and buffed with the three wheel system adding a final coat of Carnauba wax for a glossy finish.

The plate is called “A taste of Summer” reflecting the colours, Sunshine yellow for the centre and dappled sunlight green for the rim, it’s the nearest I got to a summer this year!
I like to think the choice of colours enhances the grain patterns on the piece.

Dimensions: 8.75” diameter 0.75” depth.


----------



## gregmcateer (28 Oct 2012)

Here's my first ever platter; Diameter 30cm, (12") x 4cm (1.5") high.

Beech, turned green using a bowl gouge, plus parting tool and skew for foot and raised detail on inside edge of rim. Left to dry (and move!) before pencil-drawing on beech leaf and beechnut, followed by burning using a soldering iron.

I left the small hole caused by the knot falling out.

Finished with Chestnut food safe finish, (4 coats) applied with soft paper towels and 'buffed' by hand with a soft cloth.


----------



## dennisk (28 Oct 2012)

Platter done in ash and mahogany. I had some 9"x8/4 ash and some 14"x1" mahogany and this is what transpired. Bandsaw to get the circles roughed out, mahog mounted on a screw and ring turned off with an inside diam of 8 1/2" and cut on 5 degrees. I hot glued small pieces of scrap to the back at the cut region to keep the ring from exiting orbit. Then I mounted the ash on a screw and turned the outside on 5 degrees until the mahog ring slipped on 1/2 way, kind of looked like Saturn. Turned the bottom to basically as it is now except for a recess for the Stronghold. Remounted into the recess and turned the top. With the platter still mounted in the chuck I took the chuck off the lathe and put it in my wood vise and did the flutes with a 8/15 gouge. Remounted on the lathe and sanded to 400. Removed the platter from the chuck and then mounted it onto my faceplate which has a 14" diam piece of 1'' plywood screwed on to it. Mounted it with blocks and foam to cushion it. Cleaned up the bottom chucking recess, sanded it and sprayed with lacquer. Used 3/8 and 1/4 bowl gouges and 1/8 parting tool to cut off the ring and a flat scraper to fine tune the outside of the ash to fit into the ring. Thanks for looking, hopefully this all made sense!


----------



## Hesh (28 Oct 2012)

My entry this month gave me the opportunity to use the power carver and airbrush kit that have been stuck in the cupboard since I bought them so I was looking forward to it. The wood is Tulip and the piece measures 10 ¼ x 1 ¼ and the tools used were bowl gouge, parting tool, round nosed scraper and a square scraper.
The blank was mounted on a face plate ring to turn the base which was then finished with a couple of coats of Hard Wax Oil having been sanded to 400 grit. The piece was then reversed and the rim carved and sanded to 400. The rim was then painted using the airbrush and as I was aiming for a flame effect I used Red, Orange and Yellow with a few black highlights. I have never used an airbrush before and certainly don’t consider myself ‘arty’ but am reasonably happy with the effect. Once the paint had dried I coloured the rim using a permanent marker and sealed the whole of the top with a couple of coats of acrylic spray sealer. I them hollowed the dish which is fairly shallow as befits a platter and this was sealed in the same way. The platter was then given a light coat of wax and lightly buffed to give a satin finish.


----------



## Silverbirch (28 Oct 2012)

This is my entry for the platter challenge.
Turned from walnut with sycamore embellishments. Dimensions of platter 190mm X 200mm X 6mm (at thinnest point).Height including stand 40mm.
The circular pieces were turned to size and inserted into holes drilled with forstener and brad point bits.
The sycamore strips were sandwiched and glued between cut out sections of the walnut,. The rectangle was then turned to the required profile.
The stand consists of two pieces of sycamore, split turned to a torpedo shape, separated and fixed to the platter with pieces of brass rod.
The piece was finished with cellulose sanding sealer, buffed and waxed with Renaissance Wax.

Ian


----------



## Wood spoiler (29 Oct 2012)

Hi Al

Mine is a 15" very thin platter made from Sycamore

The side view is to try to illustrate the profile which the picture from above and below really didnt give.

The decoration is pyrographed on then coloured using spirit stain. The burn lines stop the stain spreading along the grain

The turned foot is created to give a stable base

I reversed on vacuum chuck to remove chuck foot.

All finished on buffing system


http://db.tt/JDA3vh8X

http://db.tt/yrIjlLpn

http://db.tt/9MGGCLAG


(sorry have to use drop box links as away at weekend and only way to have the time to get the pictures on here)


Mod Edit:-images attached


----------

